# "Cheaters" for old dudes



## sisu (Sep 16, 2006)

I've ridden fat bikes in the snow for the past few winters, and it's a lot of fun as a change of pace from hiking/snowshoeing/xc skiing.

When "mid-fat" for summer riding came along, I was game to give it a try. After a few false starts, I've settled on a FS 27.5+ bike (modded Salsa Bucksaw). The bike feels like cheating, with the outrageous traction and bump compliance. As an old fart, crashes can take a long time to come back from, so a bike that saves my a s s is key. Plus, I ride alone a lot, so a bad crash could be a huge deal for me (pine box, etc).

Anyway, if you haven't experimented with fat or plus bikes, I highly recommend it.


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

Yeah, I love the idea of these "plus," tires. I hope to add a 27.5"+ hardtail to my fleet in the next year or so...


----------



## sisu (Sep 16, 2006)

They provide an amazingly comfy ride...I'm running 12-14 psi on hardpack. Increased traction means fewer crashes. I'm sold!


----------



## Phillbo (Apr 7, 2004)

I'd really like to get a Salsa Bucksaw.


----------



## 2old (Aug 31, 2015)

I've been eyeing a 27+ after getting a Fatboy. I know the advantage. Any thoughts on hard tail of full sussy ?


----------



## sisu (Sep 16, 2006)

I went with full suspension because I plan to ride my Bucksaw year round. In the summer I have 27+ tires on it and in the winter I have 4" fat bike tires on it). In fresh snow or on groomed snow suspension isn't necessary, but with a heavy dose of freeze/thaw cycles and a bunch of walkers and runners putting post holes that get frozen into the trail, suspension makes it rideable and fun.

If you don't ride in the snow and have a good back and smooth trails, I'd look at the simpler, cheaper hard tails or rigid bikes. Otherwise, FS.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

I love my Farley 8 with a front bluto. Little thought to line choice, not cleaning an up, it's on me, not traction. Couldn't swing the $ for a full sus. I think the full sus would me more of an all year rider. The Foes mutz has full sus with 5 " tires.


----------



## sisu (Sep 16, 2006)

Personally, if I need 5" tires to get out on my bike...I'm going skiing!


----------



## Grok (Sep 4, 2015)

Rode a bike everywhere from 5 til teens, then nothing until 7 summers ago..Just turned 50 this year.

Bought a used HT and rode it at mount royal in Montreal (2 hour rides a few times a week from spring to late fall). Always hesitated on the downhill parts, felt like bike would tip over. Loved the uphills and flats.

Given how much I love the sport, and wanting to start going to mountains we have around here, I decided to go with a DS this April.....Best thing I ever did. Learned how to do bunny hops, now desperately trying to learn how to do manuals. Even up hills seem to much faster, I think the tire size makes up for the rear shock.

I fly down small runs looking for rocks and roots I used to avoid. If my wife knew half of what I try she would shoot me herself.

My workouts have always been about fun. I do sprints etc as I see fit, depends on my mood and energy that day. Switching to DS is one of the best things I ever did, feels like I am now learning at a new level of biking....and did I mention I just turned 50?

Hope this helps.


----------



## Phillbo (Apr 7, 2004)

Ds?


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

sisu said:


> Personally, if I need 5" tires to get out on my bike...I'm going skiing!


That's how I see it too, here fat bikes are only ridden on gravel paths and a trail that is groomed by a shop, if I need to ride on those only during the winter I'm saving the fat or plus bike money for a FS bike and take the snowboard out.


----------



## Grok (Sep 4, 2015)

Phillbo said:


> Ds?


Double Suspension


----------



## jpa102 (Jul 26, 2014)

I went to 30mm rims and 2.4" tires on my FS 29er and as the OP said it feels like I'm cheating. So stable that even with the additional weight and rolling resistance, I am faster than I was on 2.1"/2.2" tires. I ride that bike if I want to go fast. For exploring, I take the Fatboy with the Bluto. Enough traction to ride when others are hike-a-biking while retaining the ability to bomb down descents. The best "cheat" is the dropper post (my shoulders and sternum can't take many more OTB experiences). Have that on both bikes.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

I guess I have the same cheating feel if I ride our Remedy 29 inch wheel bike.

This winter might finally be fat bike ownership. I've rented them and borrowed them. It will probably more about keeping pedaling than anything because I enjoy Nordic and alpine skiing too.

So far my assessment of the mid fats I've tried is "interesting compromise". I've tried that first Surly model, and Stache+ more than anything. It was really great to have some exclusive access to Trek demos and Stache+, true fat bike, and Remedy models in both wheel sizes all in same day and same place. I kept feeling the plus tires were not zippy or fast enough, or not having the traction the true fat bike had. 

As far as hard tail, the Stache+ didn't feel as good going fast as the Honzo. Nothing felt as good or got your back going fast like the Remedy 29 that also has gobs of climbing traction.

If I had no bikes for off road the mid fats could make a lot of sense. A Stache+ is a fun thing I wouldn't mind owning. Cheater? That's got to be our Remedy, and riding with others seems to prove it. I'm riding faster, the old back feels better, and that one bike works for pretty much everything.

For snow I'm leaning toward a modestly priced fat bike. They seem to be here long enough for good used bikes showing up on craigslist, and the better Mongoose models can look attractive. I enjoy skiing too much to spend too much on a fat bike.


----------



## SWriverstone (Sep 3, 2009)

Whoa there whippersnappers! "27+?" "Plus"-size tires? "Mid-fat?" What in blazes are you talking about???

Seriously, I knew about fatbikes...but I'm totally out of the loop on the phrases above—please elaborate! (I'm intrigued...)

Scott


----------



## panchosdad (Sep 21, 2008)

There's a whole forum about them, Scott.


----------

